# US Passport Renewal Online Payment Option



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

*United States Embassy Manila, Philippines 
United States Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines  
April 8, 2021 
Coming Soon: Online Fee Payment for Adult Passport Renewals *

Currently, all U.S. citizens in the Philippines who wish to renew their passports by mail must pay using a dollar demand draft obtained at one of three banks or arrange for in-person payment of the application fee at the Embassy in Manila or Consular Agency in Cebu. We understand that this situation is inconvenient for U.S. citizens and have been working on a solution.
The U.S. Department of State is pleased to announce that U.S. Embassy and Consular Agency in the Philippines have been selected as a pilot location to allow eligible U.S. citizens residing in the Philippines to pay their DS-82 passport renewal fees online. The pilot program is expected to begin in the next few weeks. 
We will send another announcement when this online payment pilot system has launched, along with specific instructions to help you confirm your eligibility to renew your passport by mail and pay the required fee online. Please monitor our website and your email for updates on our mail-in passport renewal program and the online fee payment option.
*____
For further information:   *
-See the State Department’s travel website for the Worldwide Caution, Travel Advisories, Alerts, and the Philippines Country Specific Information.   
-Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts and make it easier to locate you in an emergency.   
-Contact the U.S. Embassy in Manila, Philippines, located at 1201 Roxas Boulevard, at +(63) (2) 5301-2000, from 7:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Monday through Friday. After-hours emergency number for U.S. citizens is +(63) (2) 5301-2000.   
-Call 1-888-407-4747 toll-free in the United States and Canada or 1-202-501-4444 from other countries from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Standard Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays).   

Chuck


----------

